# Who luvs ya babybacks



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, 

This is NOT BBQ. BBQ involves "low and slow" time in a smoker. For all of you in the south, please do not get offended. This recipe is the best that this Yankee Boy can do...

Try this. Many of my friends have and they seem to LOVE it. it is loosly based on the "Good Eats" recipe.



1) Take 2 full rack of baby back ribs (remove the inner membrane). 

2) apply the following dry rub to all sides of both racks... 

8 TBSP Dark Brown Sugar
3 TBSP Kosher Salt (please use the kosher else this will be WAY too salty)
1 TBSP Old Bay Seasoning
1 TBSP Paprika
1 tsp hot red pepper
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp caraway seed 
1 tsp onion powder 
1/2 tsp ground thyme 

3) using heavy duty aluminum foil (trust me, it's worth the extra money) wrap each rack (kind of like a burito - so that no liquids can run out). Refrigerate over night - your patience will be rewarded. 


4) when ready to cook, place both "rib packets" into a roasting pan (foil and all - the roasting pan is just incase the foil packets leak). Carefully open each packet (you will need to re-seal them). pour 1/2 of the following brasing liquid into each packet and re-seal... 

1 bottle of white wine 
4 TBSP honey 
1/4 cup worchestershire sause
sveral cloves of minced garlic
2 TBSP white vinigar


5) place into a oven set at 250 for 3 - 4 hours. Remove ribs from packets carefully as they will be so tender that they can fall apart. Add your favorite BBQ sauce and enjoy.


For the southerners reading this. If you want to get even, just share your favorite bagel recipe. I promise not to complain.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 3, 2010)

Today is my B day, got 6 racks going in the smoker literally in the next 30 minutes, my rub is pretty close to what you mentioned. LOL

I smoke them for about 4 hours, then finish them in the oven s you mention, than return them to the grill to glaze the sauce.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Today is my B day, got 6 racks going in the smoker literally in the next 30 minutes, my rub is pretty close to what you mentioned. LOL
> 
> I smoke them for about 4 hours, then finish them in the oven s you mention, than return them to the grill to glaze the sauce.



happy birthday sid!!!!
mine was sunday! i won't ask how old u r, if u don't ask how old i am, lol

seriously, even to this southerner these sound great. i'm going to try them. hubby does ribs on the traeger alot, but it's the dry kind...sometimes i like the sloppy kind, lol


----------



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds Great Cid! Does that 4 hours of smoking give you that "smoke ring" effect on the meat? MAN! that's good! 

The best I can to is to add a drop or two of liquid smoke to the brazing liquid. This at least give me some smoke flavor, but it does not come close to the real thing.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> happy birthday sid!!!!
> mine was sunday! i won't ask how old u r, if u don't ask how old i am, lol
> 
> seriously, even to this southerner these sound great. i'm going to try them. hubby does ribs on the traeger alot, but it's the dry kind...sometimes i like the sloppy kind, lol



Wow, we have the same b-day!


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 3, 2010)

44. Bu that doesnt represent age, it measures years of wisdom!!!!LOL

I like to rub them, wrap in plastic, refrigerate over night.

Usually run the smoker at around 140F or so. 4 or 5 hours.

I then remove them, put in a large pan, cover with water/beer/bbq sauve, cover and put in the oven at 250 for 2 1/2 hours. Carefully drain off the water and allow to cool(or they WILL fall apart). When cool enough to handle throw them on the grill to glaze the sauce.

Has never failed. I would beafraid to try it any other way.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 3, 2010)

Now i am hungry for ribs!!!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> 44. Bu that doesnt represent age, it measures years of wisdom!!!!LOL
> 
> I like to rub them, wrap in plastic, refrigerate over night.
> 
> ...



48 (age is not the years, but the mileage!)


----------



## Racer (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm going to have to try your rub in the near future JohnT. If you want to give this variation on the Who love's you babyback rub.

8 Tbsp Light brown sugar
1 Tbsp kosher salt
1 Tbsp Ancho chile powder 
1/2 tsp Arbol chile powder
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp old bay seasoning
1/2 tsp ground tyme
1/2 tsp onion powder

It works great with chicken too!


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like it'll be tasty. I grew up in Baltimore so Old Bay is a staple in my house.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 5, 2010)

Racer said:


> I'm going to have to try your rub in the near future JohnT. If you want to give this variation on the Who love's you babyback rub.
> 
> 8 Tbsp Light brown sugar
> 1 Tbsp kosher salt
> ...




This is closer to the original recipe, but I do not like the taste of Chili powder. As a Hungarian, I added Paprika and Caraway seed to give it a more goulash taste.


----------



## Racer (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm with you about the chile powder. Thats why I finally settled on ancho and arbol chile powder instead. It gives a better taste to the rub that way(to me). 

I do have 5 mild and 1 sweet paprika pepper plants growing in the garden this year. As a matter of fact all the plants have some peppers ripening now on them. I plan to dry them down and grind them for use in recipes later this year.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 5, 2010)

I too am not liking the chili powder so much, but I like to add some dried yelow mustrd to my rub. I still use chili powder but not so much as I used to.

And just like wine, after you get your rub mixed up, it will taste "odd".

It definitely changes as it rests overnight.

Go easy on it, but the rub IMO, really needs a little salt. Not much, but some for sure.

The other thing I do before it goes on the smoker, afer resting overnight. You have to rest! Rubbing all those ribs is exhauasting!! LOL

I like to take a bit of browmn mustard, and just a touch of worseteshire.

Use this as a glue. Rub that on your ribs, or butt roast, after you take them out of the fridge. Sprinkle some more of your "fresh" rub on it and massage the hell out of it, then put them on the smoker.

Before any meat. Steaks, rib, roasts, or even burgers, it is always best to bring then up to the ambient(the temp around you, room temp) temperature before you put them onto a grill, BBQ, or smoker. It relaxes the muscle structue.

And on the other end, when it comes off the oven, BBQ, smoker, etc.

Allow the meat to relax before you cut into it. The muscles will be tight and you will just allow all the juices to "squirt" out. Give the meat a few minutes for those juices to reditriute itself back throught the meat.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 6, 2010)

Racer said:


> I'm with you about the chile powder. Thats why I finally settled on ancho and arbol chile powder instead. It gives a better taste to the rub that way(to me).
> 
> I do have 5 mild and 1 sweet paprika pepper plants growing in the garden this year. As a matter of fact all the plants have some peppers ripening now on them. I plan to dry them down and grind them for use in recipes later this year.



Viva la Magyar! This gives me an idea for a new thread.


----------

